# Avveduti Photography - New, need opinions



## jaa1180 (Jun 7, 2006)

My signature has a link to my site. 
Please post opinions... good, bad, and ugly. 

Usability... easy of purchasing prints.. look.. etc.

What do you think?


----------



## Lol999 (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice photo's mate. Site loads a little slow for me but that's no detraction from the work.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## jaa1180 (Jun 7, 2006)

Lol999 said:
			
		

> Nice photo's mate. Site loads a little slow for me but that's no detraction from the work.
> 
> Cheers, Lol



Hmmm, the inital site or all the pictures. I may need to talk with my site host.
Is it obvious how to purchase a print? Not asking for you to purchase but just functionality.


----------



## Lol999 (Jun 7, 2006)

Mainly the pictures, plus the borders on the main image re-load everytime you scroll on a page which is a little distracting, plus for my tastes the borders are a little thick. As regards purchasing, I managed okay but folks with little experience of purchasing on-line might not associate the subdued shopping cart image with actually buying something. Don't get me wrong, it's slick, but slick and functionality aren't always on the same team.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## jaa1180 (Jun 7, 2006)

Lol999 said:
			
		

> Mainly the pictures, plus the borders on the main image re-load everytime you scroll on a page which is a little distracting, plus for my tastes the borders are a little thick. As regards purchasing, I managed okay but folks with little experience of purchasing on-line might not associate the subdued shopping cart image with actually buying something. Don't get me wrong, it's slick, but slick and functionality aren't always on the same team.
> 
> Cheers, Lol



Hmmm, this is what I was afraid of. I need to change the location of the purchase icon... 

I need to do many things with the site but will fix what I have for now. 
If you are using IE, I have see IE do strange things with the site.
I will change the borders and see if that helps.
Thank you very much for the opinion.
Anything else?


----------



## Lol999 (Jun 7, 2006)

Everything else looks cool to me!


----------



## jaa1180 (Jun 8, 2006)

Anyone else?? ???

I have made some small changes now..


----------



## Lol999 (Jun 8, 2006)

Much better :mrgreen:


----------



## bigfatbadger (Jun 8, 2006)

Looks proper bo! (That's good)


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 8, 2006)

Very professional site there! 

Keep it up! 

Jake


----------



## jaa1180 (Jun 12, 2006)

Does anyone see something they do not like?
Can you see how to purchase prints easily?


----------

